# MB Quart DSC4125 worth repairing?



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a MB Quart DSC4125 that let loose the "magic smoke" some time ago. Had given it to my nephew as his first real amp and it died on him. 
I don't have a lot in the amp but, it is in great cosmetic shape. Just wondering if it is worth the cost of repair?
Pics...

Good...









Bad (and ugly)...


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

That board looks pretty crusty. There definitely were magic flames too.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

GEM592 said:


> That board looks pretty crusty. There definitely were magic flames too.


Most of the black is soot and wipes off. But, it definitely made some heat along with smoke. Nephew said it filled the cab of his truck up!


----------

